# Charity Gospel Ministries



## LadyFlynt (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't know where else to put this. It's more of a sect and abberation, I guess. And I believe, based upon my experience with the mennonites (though others will SWEAR that it is different...I don't see it) they are socially cultish.

I'm now got the fire from another forum calmed down to a talking point with another female who wishes to speak with me through email about the Reformed confessions. She is friends with and heavily influenced by ppl in this group. The group is heavily influenced by Gothard and Hunt.

I myself have family in this group in one of it's two main churches. So I am having to watch myself in order to maintain a calm and neither defensive/offensive demeanor.

So if anyone here is familiar and also has dealt with these ppl, please respond as I may be needing assistance in wording and have questions on how to answer things.

Houseparent, do you deal with these ppl? I know you live in there vicinity.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2004)

I don't know if I've heard of them. I know some Amish and many mennonites, but this specifc sect I am not familiar with.

I will check around though.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 26, 2004)

The following is a link to these people's statement of belief. They appear to be a mixture of Mennonite & Plymouth Brethern, dispensational and non-cessationist. This website is not ABOUT them but FROM them; don't go there if you don't want to see it.

http://www.charityministries.org/confession.cfm


----------



## Ivan (Dec 26, 2004)

I checked the link...hmmm...scary.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2004)

I already know their beliefs (we nearly ended up there ourselves BEFORE our relatives) and (shoot me) I was the stupid one to recommend them there...go figure (I wasn't reformed at the time and I thought if they insisted in staying in an anabaptist group that would be the one that I would least worry about them in...didn't know the connection to Gothard at the time...or their supiority complex) 

I have their tapes and their magazines. I just might need assistance I guess with how to approach things (everytime we say anything it becomes a matter...well, we do it this way and Denny kenaston says this and that) ARGH!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2004)

okay, help me pick apart the statement of faith...Dispensational, brothers meetings I've heard can be scary (wives in some cases may not be allowed to know what it said!) but I can't get them to affirm or deny this, I've worn capedresses before and I'm sorry but on many women it is more revealing than a skirt and blouse, headcovering I agreed with, man's part in salvation (I think NOT!)...


----------

